# BollAero 18.... Never thought It would work...



## Eartaker (Aug 15, 2011)

I never thought I would be posting this in here. I got the plans from modelenginenews.org and started on it. the only thing I changed was that I used a 7075 aluminum piston over cast iron and I do not run model airplanes so I ended up fitting the engine with a flywheel rather than a prop. this is my FIRST engine and will not be my last.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BtOjeYtgqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BtOjeYtgqo[/ame]

Also some of the build pics are here .... http://www.eartaker.net/pics/thumbnails.php?album=4


----------



## steamer (Aug 15, 2011)

A very ambitious project for a first timer. Clearly not your first time machining.

Well Done!
Dave


----------



## Admiral_dk (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations - you have a runner 

A word of advise - I've personally destroyed a small compression engine in my youth by running it with a flywheel instead of a propeller (and seen few more destroyed by others since). All IC engines are happier running with a load than without. A prop is just about the perfect load - it cools the engine more the harder it works ....


----------



## Eartaker (Aug 15, 2011)

Dave,

Thanks, I have been machining for a little over 2 years now. I am already planning a 2-4 cylinder for my next engine. Would like to keep it a 2 cycle diesel or glow but would really like to tackle a 4 stroke.

Admiral_dk,

I guess I should add a prop to it. I will have to see what I can find at the local hobby shop.


----------



## navigator (Oct 19, 2011)

That's really nice. Seriously nice.  I got one about half way done, then summer hit and work on it stopped. Will finish it this winter with a bit of luck since I'm also working on a liney halo 5 . What are you using for fuel??


----------



## CMS (Oct 19, 2011)

Way to go, looks and sounds great. Good luck to ya on your next one.


----------



## m_kilde (Oct 20, 2011)

I can only agree - this is a very impressive result for a first IC Engine, I feel inspired - Thanks !


----------



## danstir (Oct 20, 2011)

Congratulations. I'm still in work on my first hit-n-miss. I envy you.


----------



## samuel10 (Nov 21, 2012)

hi did this engine take much effort starting just wondering i was looking at machining the same engine.
well done!


----------



## lensman57 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,

Congratulations and well done, it seems to run well. I would just give you a word of caution, I would not operate the engine without a propeller for long period of time, you may need the cooling effect of the air circulating around the cylinder if you are going to let it run.


Regards,

A.G


----------

